# RSPCA Enfield and District



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Just thought i'd let you know that the RSPCA Enfield are desperately looking for homes for our many cats and kittens. We have all ages, all colours ranging from 7 weeks to 16years. If you live in north London, south Herts or west Essex come and see us 

Home


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

its a shame some of the kittens cant get moved up to a rescue in scotland, its so hard to get young cats and kittens here (our local rspca only had 2 cats for rehoming last time i was in as the other 6 had been booked)


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> its a shame some of the kittens cant get moved up to a rescue in scotland, its so hard to get young cats and kittens here (our local rspca only had 2 cats for rehoming last time i was in as the other 6 had been booked)


Since we're a local branch and we take in and rehome cats locally we won't do that here but some national branches would, they usually do it more so with dogs.


----------

